# 942 Losing Locals



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

When I turn the 942 on in the morning, local channels do not appear on the guide. A reboot fixes the problem until the next morning. This has been happening for about a week. I currently subscribe to DishFAMILY + locals.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Not sure what's causing that, would have to delve for more information...

You do need to call in and get the 942 upgraded though. In the somewhat near future that 942 is going to become a very nice paper-weight (no specific date, but whenever the upgrades to the new smartcards is done). Ask for the discontinued receiver promotion.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

I was hoping to wait until the very last minute to upgrade, just like the 20 million people not prepared for the DTV transition.


----------



## huffman.c (Feb 8, 2009)

I lost locals on my 942 about a week ago too, with the same fix. Is the 622 the replacement?

I also have an 811. Is the 211 or K the replacement?

Thank you

Disregard please, I found the discontinued receiver thread


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

the_bear said:


> I was hoping to wait until the very last minute to upgrade, just like the 20 million people not prepared for the DTV transition.


So, you're a glutton for punishment? Or just don't like HDTV? :lol:


----------

